# Memorial Day 2010



## Archangel M (May 30, 2010)

[yt]1bk4L9bwQYw[/yt]

Take a moment.


----------



## terryl965 (May 30, 2010)

God Bless them all.


----------



## stickarts (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## blink13 (May 30, 2010)

Remembering my buddy Brent, who did the right thing in a bad situation.

http://www.1streconbnassociation.org/MorelNC.htm

Remembering Todd, Phil, and all the others.

In Flanders Fields 
*By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918)*
*Canadian Army* *In Flanders Fields the poppies blow* 
*Between the  crosses row on row,* 
*That mark  our place; and in the sky* 
*The larks,  still bravely singing, fly* 
*Scarce heard  amid the guns below.* 
*We are the Dead. Short days ago* 
*We lived,  felt dawn, saw sunset glow,* 
*Loved and  were loved, and now we lie* 
*In Flanders  fields.* 
*Take up our quarrel with the foe:*
*To you  from failing hands we throw*
*The torch;  be yours to hold it high.*
*If ye  break faith with us who die*
*We shall  not sleep, though poppies grow*
*In Flanders  fields.*


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2010)

Thank you *ALL* for your service...


----------



## knuckleheader (May 30, 2010)

Thank you Veterans


----------



## seasoned (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2010)

Memento etiam, Domine 
famulorum famularumque tuarum 
miles militis et salve nauta 
qui  nos praecesserunt 
cum signo fidei 
et dormiunt in somno pacis. 

Ipsis,  Domine, et omnibus 
in Christo quiescentibus, 
locum refrigerii,
lucis et  pacis, 
ut indulgeas, deprecamur.


----------



## shihansmurf (Jun 4, 2010)

.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2010)

:asian:


----------

